# Angeln rund um Vester Husby



## TioZ (30. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin aus Rostock,

in der ersten Oktoberwoche bin ich zum Familienurlaub in Dänemark in der Nähe von Vester Husby.

Das Haus is ganz prima, der Pool hat ne Heizung.. somit sollten die Kinder beschäftigt sein und ich hab Zeit zum Angeln. 

Nun muss ich nur noch klären wo und wie und da kommt hoffentlich Ihr ins Spiel.

Direkt vor der Haustür hab ich die Nordsee, da fehlt es mir allerdings komplett an Erfahrung. Der Nissum Fjord ist auch nicht weit weg, da soll man allerdings ohne Boot nicht viel ausrichten können und das Ansitzangeln liegt mir nicht so.

Bleiben also noch Husby Sø und Nørresø als Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung welche für die Spinnfischerei auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander in Frage kommen könnten.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch auf die Sprünge helfen wo wie und was dort beangelt werden kann. Ausrüstungstechnisch sollte eigentlich alles vorhanden sein.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar und werde im Anschluss auch einen kleinen Reisebericht verfassen, falls Interesse besteht.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## tbone0774 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln rund um Vester Husby*

Hey, wie war es am Husby Sø?

Gruß


----------



## Spitzenstädter (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Vester Husby*

würde mich auch interessieren, ob man am Husby So gut angeln kann bzw. ob man überhaupt ohne Boot die Möglichkeit hat bequem zu Spinnen...

Noch viel mehr interessiert mich der Zufluss von Norden.
Wenn man von Vester Husby über den Stabyvej Richtung Staby kommt, fährt man über eine kleine Brücke.
An der Brücke ist eine Parkbucht.





Als wir abgereist sind, konnten wir dort 2 dänische und 1 deutsches Auto stehen sehen. Am Wasser waren scheinbar welche mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.
Wir hatten uns einen Tag vorher das Gewässer angeschaut, war aber relativ krautig und wir wussten auch nicht an wen man sich da melden kann, weil es doch eher wie Privatgelände erschien.


Bitte um Infos ! Danke

hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## tbone0774 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Vester Husby*

Also wir waren da, haben gut gefangen an dem See!
Ist aber nicht leicht zu befischen, da viel Kraut zu unserer Zeit vorhanden war. Hechte und Barsche sind aber reichlich vorhanden!


----------



## zuelli (22. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Vester Husby*

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich hätte da eine Frage:
Reicht dort zum angeln im Husby und Nørre Sø die normale Jahreskarte oder brauche ich für die beiden Seen noch eine Extra-Erlaubnis.
Hab schon überall gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.
Gruß
Zuelli


----------



## tbone0774 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Vester Husby*

Wir hatten keine Karte


----------

